# OpenOffice Build Failure



## mpierce (Aug 17, 2011)

Trying to install OO-3rc on 8.2; downloaded all java file and restart make install

It is failing on librsvg support not met.
I've done pkg_add -r librsvg without success.

Can anyone please advise as to what is causing this failure?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2011)

Post the entire error please.


----------

